# quality of work life



## Eng.sunya (27 يوليو 2011)

ارجو ممن لديه خبرة في موضوع جودة حياه العمل(quality of work life ) تزويدي بابحاث ودراسات في هذا الموضوع 

شاكرة لكم حسن تعاونكم وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## صناعي1 (30 يوليو 2011)

هذا الملف قد يفيد


----------



## Eng.sunya (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على المساعدة ..ولكن اريد ان استفيد من رأيك وخبرتك بسؤالي من الاشمل ميثاق الاخلاق ام جودة حياة العمل وما مدى الترابط بينهما ؟؟؟
شكرا لك مساعدتك ...وجزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## صناعي1 (30 يوليو 2011)

Eng.sunya قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم على المساعدة ..ولكن اريد ان استفيد من رأيك وخبرتك بسؤالي من الاشمل ميثاق الاخلاق ام جودة حياة العمل وما مدى الترابط بينهما ؟؟؟
> شكرا لك مساعدتك ...وجزاك الله عنا كل خير​



هل المقصود بميثاق الاخلاق هو code of ethics؟


----------



## Eng.sunya (31 يوليو 2011)

نعم هذا صحيح code of ethics....


----------



## صناعي1 (31 يوليو 2011)

حقيقة لا اجد رابط واضح بين المفهومين.
فدستور الاخلاق هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المعايير و الضوابط التي تحكم السلوكيات و اليات اتخاذ القرارات مثل التعامل مع العملاء و المنافسين و المسؤولية تجاه المجتمع.
اما جودة حياة العمل فهو متعلق بمجموعة من الخيارات و الامتيازات التي تمنح للموظف بهدف جعل حياتهم افضل و للموازنة بين الحياة و الوظيفة.


----------



## Eng.sunya (31 يوليو 2011)

اذا كان حديثنا عن جامعه الا يمكن ان تكون جودة حياه العمل احد المحاور الاساسية التي يمكن ادراجها ضمن ميثاق الاخلاق الجامعية واضرب مثال على ذلك كأحد المحاور الرئيسية لجودة حياة العمل هي جودة الراتب وكذلك جودة الحوافز وجودة التكامل الوظيفي ....فبالتالي جودة حياة العمل تكون الحد المعايير والمقومات الرئيسيه لميثاق الاخلاق الجامعية ......كونه وجود نظام يحفظ ويكفل تكافؤ الفرص والعداله سواء في التعيين او الحوافز وهذة الاخيرة ايضا من احد اساسيات الاخلاق الجامعية فالبتالي اصبح ميثاق الاخلاق ليس فقط سلوكيات وانما ايضا مبادئ مثلى ينبغي الالتزام بها للوصول في النهاية الى جوده عاليه في جميع المقاييس


----------



## Lucent (1 أغسطس 2011)

معيار الأخلاق يوجه الفرد ، بينما معيار جودة الحياة في العمل يوجه للمنظمة 
بمعنى ، في منظمة ما ، كلنا أفراد ، و علينا أن نتناقش لنتفق على مجموعة من معايير الأخلاق ( ميثاق الأخلاق ) ، أو أن يفرض علينا هذا الميثاق عند توقيع العقد و العقد شريعة المتعاقدين . و بالتالي ، على كل فرد منا الالتزام بهذه الأخلاق ليستقيم العمل و ينتج الثمار المرجوة منه
بينما معيار جودة الحياة في العمل ، فهذا مطلوب من المنظمة تجاه أعضاء هذه المنظمة و ذلك احتراما لإنسانيتهم و تحقيقا لبيئة عمل مريحة و محفزة و مساعدة على الإنتاج و الجودة في المخرجات 
إن كان لمعيار جودة الحياة في العمل علاقة بميثاق الأخلاق ، فهذا يعني أن يكون لميثاق الأخلاق مستويين من الجمهور الذي يوجه إليه خطاب ميثاق الأخلاق ، جمهور الأفراد كأفراد ، و جمهور المسؤولين . استعرت هنا لفظتي " خطاب " و " جمهور " من أدبيات الإعلام و الفكر .
بمعنى ، ميثاق أخلاق مكون من مجموعة من البنود ، هذه البنود موجهة لكل الأفراد في المنظمة . ثم تأتي بعدها بنود موجهة للمستوى الأول مثلا من هيكل المنظمة تبين لهم هذا المعيار الأخلاقي الذي يهتم بجودة الحياة في العمل .
لكن لا أعلم .. تبدو غريبة هذه الصياغة .. هل يمكن أن تكون هكذا ؟


----------



## Eng.sunya (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هي وجهة نظر بها شئ من الواقعيه ...لكن في حالة اردنا صياغة ميثاق لجودة حياة العمل ويندرج تحته مؤشرات بصياغه اخرى (مؤشرات جودة حياة العمل) كيف يمكن اعداد هذا الميثاق وما هي النقاط التي يمكن ان تندرج تحت هذا البند ......
شاكرةمشاركتكم


----------

